# body fat calipers



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hi guys

I'm looking for the most accurate body fat measurement device, can anyone advise?

is this any good http://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-BF306-Hand-Composition-Monitor/dp/B000178RVG/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1283115691&sr=8-10


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a weigh****chers bathroom scale with fat measuring option - its crap

Probably toy from your link ass well.

My advice - buy oldschool calipers


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks mate, yes I have done a bit more research and that toy above is as crvp as it can be.

I will take you advice for now, I was just hoping that technology would catch up in this department but obviously not yet, so old school callipers it is


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

What the hell are Calipers? I have googled before you ask but they just look like measuring sticks how the hell do you find out your BF from that? Even if they give you ever measurement of your body.. i dont get it.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Pinch and read


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hahaha, click on the link (first post) that is a cr4p electronic caliper, very very inaccurate

old times calipers pinch your skin from different places, do the maths and tells you your body fat

google: how to use calipers

http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+use+calipers

it is time consuming and difficult to predict. Its said that the mirror is the best body fat teller


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Because i was wondering about my BF level, ive developed a very slight sort of 'over hangy' belly which as an ecto ive never had before, so that means obviously bit to much stored fat.. but my arms and legs dont have any fat on them their so toned and my waist and sides dont have any lab and are lean, its just this random droop bit ive developed :s


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

some cardio needed I suppose


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> some cardio needed I suppose


I hate cardio :lol:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hahaha, cardio is for pussys but it have to be done. Now and then I enjoy swiming but only when there is harly anyone in the pool.

over on the other forum some guy said that he wrap his waist in cling film to loose the extra fat, but I very much think is BS. can anyone comment on this?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> hahaha, cardio is for pussys but it have to be done. Now and then I enjoy swiming but only when there is harly anyone in the pool.
> 
> over on the other forum some guy said that he wrap his waist in cling film to loose the extra fat, but I very much think is BS. can anyone comment on this?


I dont mind cardio but i really dont have anything to do.. i dont do any sports. I used to run about 4k at night time but not done that in over 3 years.. to self conscious tbh


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you could introduce a bit of tread mill or cross trainer after your training, just easy for 15 minutes, that is what I do, my knees are not what they used to e now


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> you could introduce a bit of tread mill or cross trainer after your training, just easy for 15 minutes, that is what I do, my knees are not what they used to e now


If i owned my own treadmill i would be on it for hours lmao hate gyms though so ****ed there again.. i hate a lot of things spookily -_-


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Intense cardio (treadmill) is not to good for body building. you can loose muscle as well as fat.

I tend to think that doing a routing weights, eating well and resting is all I need to do and on the long run I feel good I look good. To be honest I hate those guys in the gym that stare at themselves on the mirror for ages, if you become to concious you will never be satisfy and be unhappy.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> Intense cardio (treadmill) is not to good for body building. you can loose muscle as well as fat.
> 
> I tend to think that doing a routing weights, eating well and resting is all I need to do and on the long run I feel good I look good. To be honest I hate those guys in the gym that stare at themselves on the mirror for ages, if you become to concious you will never be satisfy and be unhappy.


Really i would love to have the best fitness and endurance, along with the massive body and power except at extremes they cancel each other out i guess. I want to sort of soliders body you know.. able to run for miles without breaking a sweat but also being a bad ass with rippling muscles and power lol, solider is best kind of analogy for it really, functional fitness and strength


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> thanks mate, yes I have done a bit more research and that toy above is as crvp as it can be.
> 
> I will take you advice for now, I was just hoping that technology would catch up in this department but obviously not yet, so old school callipers it is


You welcome.

I know that there are some electronic calippers there is a link:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nutribase.com/gif/fattrack1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nutribase.com/fattrack.shtml&usg=__xNEo9aAIWZ-mlRoiX-_eevNfF_Q=&h=158&w=200&sz=13&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=0W0UTjlseGSFKM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=160&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfat%2Bcallipers%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D608%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=294&ei=9yrTTNKRGomL4Aal5-3qDQ&oei=9yrTTNKRGomL4Aal5-3qDQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=89&ty=50

It's pretty this same stuff but might be easier option


----------

